# Angel fish



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello people... I have a question...
I have a bicolor angel that is about 2 inches long, and I would like to buy a juvenile emperator that I saw, can they be together???
I got a 90 gal tank, fish only, and my other fish are: 2- clowns, 1- foxface, 1- cooperband and a blue hippo tang. All are small.
Thanks


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

im not to sure, but i think they both might fight.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I wouldn't add it to that mix in that size of a tank. Even though these fish may be small right now, they will grow quickly and territory will become an issue, as will water quality. Your tank actually sounds almost full. Have you considered other "maintenance animals" instead of other fish to increase your population safely? There are a lot of options... but I wouldn't surely not mix those angels in there.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

its a good rule of thumb to not mix angels in a tank. but i have an emporer and a coral beuty. They get a long fine in a 150.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If the tank is large enough and there is enough rock work and shelter... territory... some angels can be mixed. In this situation, I would still advise against it because of the size of the tank.


----------

